# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

When I get up I`ll be wearing something, recently arrived from Carshalton, which might be familiar to the forum









*Roamer Stingray` JT`, Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels*









[attachmentid=5452]


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bertie Boctok







.

You bought JOT







. Was he cheap







?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice Roamer Mac









(I'm sure that symbol in 'JOT' is the old Pan Am airways logo).

Black Poljot chrono for me today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive worn this all week... and what they say about the accuracy is true - its less than a sec out from when I set it over 7days ago!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

SEIKO today, giving this one a little wrist time, this time in dry condition...


















Knut


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one , for the time being.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

This one during the day,then?

Nice Roamer our man in Carshalton has some nice stuff tucked away

Martin


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Back to it after some much enjoyed holiday... Today its a Seiko..










Rich


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Stowa Martin!









TSAR for me today. Soon to be on its metal bracelet.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Marcello C Tridente, back from some repair work:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nothing at the moment









Waiting for the postie......Half an hour to go


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Much modified Seiko 007 for me today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Couldnt wait so put the RLT 24 on while Im waiting....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> I'm sure that symbol in 'JOT' is the old Pan Am airways logo.


Looks like it, although it`s probably coincidental

[attachmentid=5454]

BTW here`s a (hairy) wrist shot, love the colours especially the blue dial, I thought it was black from the photo`s I`d seen









Also rather taken by the case shape and size









*Roamer Stingray` JT`,c1970*

Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734 17 Jewels


















Jason, just go double wristed, you know it makes sense


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

How's JoT getting on with the cats Mac









Certina DS-3 1000m


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

A little history today....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> How's JoT getting on with the cats Mac


Very well thank you, it`s realised how nice they really are









Nice Certina BTW


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

love the strap on that roamer


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> When I get up I`ll be wearing something, recently arrived from Carshalton, which might be familiar to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunglasses please.........
















Nice watch - colourful!!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Citizen 'Nighthawk' *today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got it!

RLT Anniversary 02/20 40mm









Its even nicer that Roys photos suggest









The dial has a realy nice 'grain' that catches the light, the blued hands are just perfect









The lugs are drilled, which I allways like to have, in fact its my perfect spec, hand wind, no date, 40mm drilled lugs..









Got to go out now, so no time for pics









Well done Roy!!

If youve got one coming, you wont be disapointed


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice Certina John.









For me today, this.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Wearing my "normal" RLT21, picture on Roy's sales site much better than mine!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ive got it!
> 
> RLT Anniversary 02/20 40mm
> 
> ...


Nice one Jase I ordered a 37mm so will be mice to compare

I've put this on for now  (must get around to fitting a new crown.


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello today im gonna wear a old 50 or 60`s stopometer watch Basis Sport . I really enjoy this one its very handsome with the green luminious hands and deeply black dial . It is in prestine condition with almost no signs of wear . Enjoy =)


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Alpha Speedy for me this week










Richard


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Friday Fortis


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Fortis red 

David75 hope you don't mind I merged your thread into this one, more pepole will see it as we all check the Friday thread.

DYK what movement that Basis has in it? I've seen some very similar looking.


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Nice Fortis red
> 
> David75 hope you don't mind I merged your thread into this one, more pepole will see it as we all check the Friday thread.
> 
> DYK what movement that Basis has in it? I've seen some very similar looking.


Hello thats no problem at all its just fun







Im sorry to say that i really dont know what movement there is in this watch except it is a non jewel or at the most a singel jewel movement . The watch ticks quite loud but it keeps excellent time and the stopometer functions work perfect . There are som other almost exactly similar watches from this eraa among them is Sinsa sport and Tara sport .I just love these kind of ld budget watches . / Dave


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Was wearing this:










Now wearing this:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My turn to do the washing up, so this for me today...


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Rarely worn 600m, which is now telling me its going to need a battery change shortly


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Had a change.

Just received this one in the post RLT anniversary 40mm 17-20. It was well worth the wait, it looks fantastic and the pic doesn't do it justice, thanks Roy.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

As it's another Friday "straight from work drink extravaganza", I've this Seiko on:


----------



## Kerwin (Nov 2, 2004)

Wearing my Poljot Sthurmanski that my brother took back from Russia last week for me.

I will dig the camera out and get some piccys, seems to be the 31681/2 movement, with the 24 hour hand sub dial. keeping to about +5 seconds per day.

regards,

Kerwin.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

RLT4 30/50 for me today..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What happened to 01/12 Pavel?









Not seen since it went off to your neck of the woods months ago


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

1970 Chronostop Cal 865


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Grand Seiko again. You've seen it so much lately didn't think you would be bothere for a pic.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Hi Mac!

I was quite busy few last weeks to post anything new here but of course, I'm wearing it from time to time 

Well..the truth is my girlfriend discovered it as a very nice watch and she's stealing it from my watch case and take it to work before I woke up







Guys, good advice to all of you..never show your nice watches to your women!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

odklizec said:


> Hi Mac!
> 
> I was quite busy few last weeks to post anything new here but of course, I'm wearing it from time to time
> 
> ...


Is nothing sacred?
















Caroline does ask to borrow a watch when she goes into town sometimes but it`s usually something old and small like this









*Rodania, 1970`s, 17 Jewel Manual Wind,*


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Omega 30T2 SC for me from the forties - my oldest watch -


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Afternoon,

Since I retuned from holiday (during which I wore my trusty Seiko Black Monster), I've been wearing an unusual Maurice Philippe "der Imperator" regulator with retrograde minutes and 24hr dial with modified Swiss ETA 2836. It's from oboy and is much cheaper than an Azimuth or a Chronoswiss. Quite big for this type of watch at 40mm (bit more including the coin edge bezel):










seller's pic

cheers

Dave


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

My other Orfina - Royal Navy Military Mk ll on a "lumpy". I'm sure many of you have seen (or in some cases worn) this before - ex JoT - and still one of my favourites. Thought I wasn't going to get chance to post this as my PC's being playing up all day. Oh well Off to Seville tomorrow and then got the RLT 20th Anniv watch to look forward to on my return! Can't be bad


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice to see lots of different watches this week rather than the "usual suspects" 

I'ver been wearing this one for the last few days. It had been sitting in the last RLT update for some time. I'm surprised no one else bought it









*Zeno*


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for a while


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Having got home, I've now changed to this, of course









*RLT "Anniversary" 37mm 04/20*


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Wearing the "Feiko" today. I posted a picture of this one a while ago, with the meteorite dial. I have since opened it up again, spray painted the dial black, and mounted this orange seconds hand from another psuedo-Seiko. I wish I could take a proper picture though, it looks quite better in reality, the dial is much "blacker" than it seems. Now if I knew how to get markers on it, it might become quite nice.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Been this for me today - "old favourite/fathful!











rhaythorne said:


> Having got home, I've now changed to this, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


37mm 04/20 - maybe that means no 5 is not too far away!!!???


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Not had time to take any pics yet so it will have to be a library shot but I've been wearing my latest acquisition today:










(pic from www.doxa.ch)

Will try and post some pics of the real thing over the weekend.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

ollyming said:


> Not had time to take any pics yet so it will have to be a library shot but I've been wearing my latest acquisition today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rich mans orange monster, and very nice too!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Nice to see lots of different watches this week rather than the "usual suspects"
> 
> I'ver been wearing this one for the last few days. It had been sitting in the last RLT update for some time. I'm surprised no one else bought it
> 
> ...


I did look at that one a few times Rich







. That detailed seconds track







. I suppose it was too small for the beefy guys around here














.

I'm glad it went to a good home  .


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Russ said:


> ollyming said:
> 
> 
> > Not had time to take any pics yet so it will have to be a library shot but I've been wearing my latest acquisition today:
> ...


Olly - welcome to the 750 club m8! which version did you go for?

Russ - "The rich mans orange monster"


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

JonW said:


> Olly - welcome to the 750 club m8! which version did you go for?


It's the Dirk Pitt version. First choice would have been the Clive Cussler but I picked this one up 2nd hand (but unworn) from another forum for more or less list price but saving the VAT I'd have had to pay. As the only difference is the writing on the back I'm sure I can live with 2nd best! Still no pictures yet as we've had crap weather all day - hoping for some sun tomorrow as there's a few watches I need to get shots of.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well you cant argue with the financials of that decision! Ive got the CC but when I bought there were no used ones about.


----------

